# Tonight's win is huge, for many reasons



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Alright, as I watched the great 4th quarter of tonight's Rockets GIAGANTIC win over Utah in game 5, I couldn't help but start to think ahead to game 6and beyond. But this game was a must win for the Rockets for so many reasons. They took care of business when they had to, McGrady was great, logging an astounding 16 assists to go along with 26 points, and Yao Ming was clutch at the foul line. When the game was so close in the 4th, I kept thinking to myself "they HAVE to HAVE THIS GAME" because they have not shown that they can win in Utah (can they win on the road if they move past the Jazz?) and also if they can win another game in the next 2, and I really hope they can win game 6 to show that YES they can win a big road game, then this 2007 playoffs could really be special for Houston fans. The Warriors are up on Dallas 3-1, headed to game 5 in Big-D. If the Bay Area boys are able to win one more vs. our arch rivals from Dallas, then I really believe that the Rockets have a shot at winning it all. I think Golden State would not match up nearly as well against the Rockets as they do against the Mavericks, and that the Rockets would be able to beat the upstart Warriors in a series. From there, it would likely be very tough, playing either San Antonio or Phoenix. (assuming both win their 1st round matchups) If they play the Spurs, I believe Yao can neutralize Duncan enough to give the Rockets a fighting chance, however Phoenix would be tough and I could only hope for the 2nd round possible series of S.A. vs. Phx to be of the long, grueling 7 game variety. If that happens, the planets could fall into allignment once again and I really do think YOUR HOUSTON ROCKETS may come out of the West to take on whoever comes out of the East (likely Detroit). But I think if they can make it through the west, a title is a distinct possibility. But for now, I hope to see Van Gundy's guys pumped up and ready to win a big game 6 on the road, in Salt Lake City. Then, just then, the stars may be alligned just right...I hope.:clap:


----------



## some1x (May 24, 2006)

A lot of if's, but I'm happy to see Rockets playing with some fire. Enought to erase games 3/4 from my memory.


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

Agreed. Great game for Houston. But IF the Rockets advance, they would get run out of the gym by the Warriors, much like they do against the Suns. Strange to say it, but Houston matches up much better with Dallas.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we need to take care of business on the road before i start thinking ahead.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> we need to take care of business on the road before i start thinking ahead.


Ditto.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If we cant win away then it makes this series very very tough.

But this game was huge as is every game in the playoffs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great win, but doesn't it seem worrying that we had a helluva game from T-Mac, support from Head and Howard, great shooting from Battier, Yao cleaning the boards, fed off the crowd at home, and BARELY escaped with a victory? Meanwhile, we're just getting our asses creamed in Utah. I really really hope we can somehow pull off an upset in Utah, because I am a bit worried about the upcoming game 7...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Great win, but doesn't it seem worrying that we had a helluva game from T-Mac, support from Head and Howard, great shooting from Battier, Yao cleaning the boards, fed off the crowd at home, and BARELY escaped with a victory? Meanwhile, we're just getting our asses creamed in Utah. I really really hope we can somehow pull off an upset in Utah, because I am a bit worried about the upcoming game 7...


that's exactly what I am feeling. This game reminded me a lot of Game 6 of the Rockets-Dallas series in which we also looked like going be ****ed up until the last some mins of the last quarter. And in both games, Yao was fumbling around in most part of the game but thanks to TMAC's superb performance and the role players played exceptionally well, we pulled off a win in the end. But you know what happened in the game after that. Anyway, this time we have home court advantage, so the result might be different.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

nammer21 said:


> Agreed. Great game for Houston. But IF the Rockets advance, they would get run out of the gym by the Warriors, much like they do against the Suns. Strange to say it, but Houston matches up much better with Dallas.


very true, i dont know if the guys will have the legs to keep running with the warriors, a series against the mavs would probably be more favorable for us, cos i dont see yao running transition 8 times in a space of 20secs if we get sucked into playing pure offense against one of the fittest teams goin around. we really have to slow it, guys like rafer, t-mac and luther and possibly JLIII and Snyder if we need extra legs to put alot of pressure on the ballhandler to force turnovers or just slow down the pace of the game. the warriors at their best are nearly as good as the suns (no joke) and sure we beat the suns once and the warriors a couple of times but would we be able to win 4 games against them?


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

Yaoming plays not that good. Win on Battier's five 3-point


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Let's just hope for a game 6 win in Utah Thursday night...and let everything else work itself out, how about that? Agreed?


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok now I am not sure, can this team win a road game at all? Even if they take game 7 and play the Warriors, they NEED to show they can win a game away from the Toyota Center. They need to find the heart of a champion, like Rudy T used to say. At this point, they lack heart on the road.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^ And as the title thread is reversed, "this loss (GM7) is HUGE for many reasons..."


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> ^ And as the title thread is reversed, "this loss (GM7) is HUGE for many reasons..."


I saw the score but missed the game because I was watching the Mets vs. Diamondbacks in Phoenix tonight. I am utterly shocked and completely disguested in the Rockets losing to an inferior Jazz team. They had a chance to go places, but once again McBallHog proves that he is and always will be a loser. Get rid of him immediately if not sooner.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

AFunk4Life said:


> I am utterly shocked and completely disguested in the Rockets losing to an *inferior* Jazz team. They had a chance to go places, but once again McBallHog proves that he is and always will be a loser. Get rid of him immediately if not sooner.


Inferior? Nah...I think they were more talented. They found a way to get at Yao, while it seemed JVG didn't think of ways to counter that "get at."


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> Inferior? Nah...I think they were more talented. They found a way to get at Yao, while it seemed JVG didn't think of ways to counter that "get at."


Ok they may not have been inferior, I am very upset and venting. But by every right, the Rockets should have put that series away far before it came to a game 7.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

:argue:


AFunk4Life said:


> Ok they may not have been inferior, I am very upset and venting. But by every right, the Rockets should have put that series away far before it came to a game 7.


You have every right to vent. :argue:


----------

